# expat community Benalmadena pueblo/Arroyo de Meil



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi there... We like the look of Benalmadena Pueblo and Arroyo de Meil. Is there a large expat community in these areas please? We are looking to move to an area where we can walk to a bars/restaurants/join clubs and generally get out and meet like minded people for socialising.

Not that interested in mixing/socialising with the tourists... you strike up a friendship and they ****** off home after a couple of weeks HA! 

We are into cars, art, bodybuilding, music (specifically northern soul), dancing, formula 1, crafts. Willing to take up bowling/lawn bowls/petanque etc etc... might even get into golf!!!!!!!!!!!!

We are both in our early 60's but young at heart 

Cant wait to hear from you all:fingerscrossed:


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lot of soul in ben was at Suite 45 1st July. good night with the malaga 
mods 
Best of luck


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

tarot650 said:


> Lot of soul in ben was at Suite 45 1st July. good night with the malaga
> mods
> Best of luck
> https://youtu.be/Ukq3BXbqHYM


Wow, thats fantastic news... , we will be at the Costa del Soul in October, my hubby has been promised a DJ spot


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Suantone said:


> Wow, thats fantastic news... , we will be at the Costa del Soul in October, my hubby has been promised a DJ spot


 this is on in oct 




where has he been promised a DJ spot


you got this in mojacar 

http://www.hitsvillesoulclubs.com/eventlocation.htm


----------



## Miss_Marbella (Jul 10, 2017)

Ive been told by someone living in spain to avoid areas like benalmadena, torremolinos and fuengirola as they are full of british holidaymakers and the chavvy beer swilling set. Its kind of true, i went to fuengirola and its not pretty at all. Full of english and irish pubs and heaps of souvenir shops - it just felt really benidorm to me. Better to try calahonda, estepona or la cala de mijas x


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

tarot650 said:


> this is on in oct https://youtu.be/zmNUjWikFNg
> 
> where has he been promised a DJ spot
> 
> ...



We are going to this event (Costa del Soul) in Benalmadena, and this is where my hubby will be djing


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

Miss_Marbella said:


> Ive been told by someone living in spain to avoid areas like benalmadena, torremolinos and fuengirola as they are full of british holidaymakers and the chavvy beer swilling set. Its kind of true, i went to fuengirola and its not pretty at all. Full of english and irish pubs and heaps of souvenir shops - it just felt really benidorm to me. Better to try calahonda, estepona or la cala de mijas x


Hi there, thanks for your honesty... we also like the look of cala de mijas,. We are hoping to settle a small distance away from the "costa" where we are well aware that its probably not a good place to be in the height of summer. This is why I asked the question if there were any "local" expats living in Benalmadena Pueblo and Arroyo de Meil. 
Anyway, we are coming for a 6 month rekkie in October, so we should get a good feel of the place


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Suantone said:


> We are going to this event (Costa del Soul) in Benalmadena, and this is where my hubby will be djing








this was last february with our spanish friends see you there


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

you have got this in valencia two


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

tarot650 said:


> https://youtu.be/UZuXAyuOsbM
> 
> 
> this was last february with our spanish friends see you there


We were there in February too !


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Suantone said:


> We were there in February too !


This will be a good night 

Una magnífica ocasión para volver a Sevilla.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Try Alhaurin de La Torre. Not far from the coast but a thousand miles away from the tourists. Good expat community bowels tennis s clubs etc. Down side not much actual night life apart from restaurants but can always go to coast for the odd night


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Arroyo de La Miel is generally full of Ex-pats, and generally attracts a "stag do" type of tourist. 

As someone has said, Alhaurin is a more inland, but you can access everything on the coast very easily. There are more permanent residents there, and there seems to be many older residents of 60+ there. There is a very popular bowls club in Lauro Golf, which might be a good place to make new friends- they have a lot of social events as well. There is also a nice pub/restaurant on the grounds that does great food. 

Personally, having lived in Benalmadena, Alhaurin, and now Mijas, I would recommend Mijas. It has a lot of permanent residents, and is less touristy than Benalmadena Costa. La Cala is lovely, and so is Calahonda.


----------



## Suantone (Dec 6, 2016)

danboy20 said:


> Arroyo de La Miel is generally full of Ex-pats, and generally attracts a "stag do" type of tourist.
> 
> As someone has said, Alhaurin is a more inland, but you can access everything on the coast very easily. There are more permanent residents there, and there seems to be many older residents of 60+ there. There is a very popular bowls club in Lauro Golf, which might be a good place to make new friends- they have a lot of social events as well. There is also a nice pub/restaurant on the grounds that does great food.
> 
> Personally, having lived in Benalmadena, Alhaurin, and now Mijas, I would recommend Mijas. It has a lot of permanent residents, and is less touristy than Benalmadena Costa. La Cala is lovely, and so is Calahonda.


Hi there Danboy, thank you so much for your very interesting post. Its great to hear from someone who has actually experienced living in a certain place. We will be having a serious look at Mijas... Alhaurin looks interesting too... we arrive in October for 6 months


----------



## GWSJane2020 (Jan 20, 2018)

Suantone said:


> Hi there, thanks for your honesty... we also like the look of cala de mijas,. We are hoping to settle a small distance away from the "costa" where we are well aware that its probably not a good place to be in the height of summer. This is why I asked the question if there were any "local" expats living in Benalmadena Pueblo and Arroyo de Meil.
> Anyway, we are coming for a 6 month rekkie in October, so we should get a good feel of the place


Like yourself my husband and I are looking to move to arroya de la miel area in jan 19. Were also young 60,s. love northern soul into arts and crafts, socialising etc and want a place where we can walk to bars restaurants shops, join social events etc. We will be there for 11 months to try it out and are looking for like minded ex pats to speak with and find out more about the area. Trying to find online expat communities. Anyone know of any?


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

GWSJane2020 said:


> Like yourself my husband and I are looking to move to arroya de la miel area in jan 19. Were also young 60,s. love northern soul into arts and crafts, socialising etc and want a place where we can walk to bars restaurants shops, join social events etc. We will be there for 11 months to try it out and are looking for like minded ex pats to speak with and find out more about the area. Trying to find online expat communities. Anyone know of any?


Don't know if you are interested.Some soul nights to be going at next month,Sunset Beach.I would say 75% English and 25%Spanish.Then in March soul Discharge 90% Spanish and 10%English.Been going to this one since 2003 and couldn't ask to meet nicer people.We feel priviledged that a lot of these are very good friends.Then in May quite a few of us are going up to Benidorm.For the International Soul Fiesta where they have got Eddie Holman on live.Really looking forward to hearing him sing She's Wanted In Three States.Also,you have got about a dozen smaller soul nights in the Málaga province which are organised by Pepi Morales of Málaga Mods and he is one of the nicest guys you could ever socialise with.He has built up a fantastic business selling vintage clothing.

sorry just seen its next year you or hear


----------



## GWSJane2020 (Jan 20, 2018)

tarot650 said:


> Don't know if you are interested.Some soul nights to be going at next month,Sunset Beach.I would say 75% English and 25%Spanish.Then in March soul Discharge 90% Spanish and 10%English.Been going to this one since 2003 and couldn't ask to meet nicer people.We feel priviledged that a lot of these are very good friends.Then in May quite a few of us are going up to Benidorm.For the International Soul Fiesta where they have got Eddie Holman on live.Really looking forward to hearing him sing She's Wanted In Three States.Also,you have got about a dozen smaller soul nights in the Málaga province which are organised by Pepi Morales of Málaga Mods and he is one of the nicest guys you could ever socialise with.He has built up a fantastic business selling vintage clothing.
> 
> sorry just seen its next year you or hear


Much appreciate this info. Even though it’s for this year it gives us ideas of what to expect. Benidorm sounds fab so will be joining in this if it’s on next year. We are currently looking for long term rentals in the area so if anyone knows of any we all information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

GWSJane2020 said:


> Much appreciate this info. Even though it’s for this year it gives us ideas of what to expect. Benidorm sounds fab so will be joining in this if it’s on next year. We are currently looking for long term rentals in the area so if anyone knows of any we all information is greatly appreciated.


Sorry Ican't help with rentals as we don't live on the coast anymore.When we came here 23years ago we had a bar in Benalmadena.At the time I had fetched my decks,records as we were going to run the bar as a 60's theme bar but sadly back then there wasn't the call for it like there is today.I would say over the last 10 or 12years there has been as explosion of alllnighters and soul do's to go to.If you are lucky to get in with the Málaga crew I can honestly say they are some of the nicest people and boy do they know how to party.I think Benidorm will be on next year but don't know who the artists will be but it near enough gets sold out as soon as it's advertised.Sunset Beach is on twice a year February and November and you have the hitsville weekender in Mojacar plus the Valencia allnighter and Madrid.The only thing I would say the Málaga people are more into their RnB.Another great club we have been to is the Boiler Room in Barcelona.Wishing you the best of luck.Facebook is another good place to search as well to find out what is on.
Valencia allnighter,it's nice to be with likeminded people who have a love of the music,clothes and lifestyle.


----------



## Islandman49 (8 mo ago)

Suantone said:


> Hi there... We like the look of Benalmadena Pueblo and Arroyo de Meil. Is there a large expat community in these areas please? We are looking to move to an area where we can walk to a bars/restaurants/join clubs and generally get out and meet like minded people for socialising.
> 
> Not that interested in mixing/socialising with the tourists... you strike up a friendship and they **** off home after a couple of weeks HA!
> 
> ...


Hi Susan,
I am retired, in my early 70's currently living in the U.S., Clearwater, Florida to be exact. I am thinking about moving to a quiet area like Banalmadena Pueblo. I was wondering how it went for you. I will probably go there and spend two weeks at a local small hotel or Airbnb that's located in the Pueblo Village. I'm hoping to find someone that could let me know the process of moving. Like you, I just want to walk and mix with the locals. I am American born with Spanish roots. So, I speak Spanish but slowly. Anyways, I hope you are able to reply.
Thank you,
Lou


----------

